# Eishing rigs and set up for around structures



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I have always did more flats style fishing than deep water but now I am trying the deeper water around structure. I not talking extreme depth but more that fits a 20ft boat style. I am still learning any spots when I get out there so this is still new ground for me and we have only been out a few times the year before and none last year. What I am asking is for some ideas on some rig set ups. something simply and cheap that I can start with until I can build up to better set ups. Does that make any sense? I have a couple small fishing rods for bottom style fishing and I am looking online as well for some ideas. I wouldn't mind catching my first snapper or fish in that range. Heck I spent gas one year looking around the bottom just for structure and found very little so that tells you my skill level at this point.lol any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Slip Cork Rig. Anchor up current, drop your rig down, and let it drift back over/beside structure. Works so good that I actually hate telling people about it.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks 60hrz. Don't worry what time I have had out there, I have never done any good but I know its all new to me. Heck just finding any spots hasnt been easy and the one time I fish the Massachusetts, I manage to loose my anchor.lol Luck hasn't been on my side so far. So I am hardlt a threat anyone .


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Snookman,

It sounds like you already have some rods and reels to get you started, but tell us what kind of rods and reels to give us a better idea on what you're already prepared for.

Also, Outcast is having their spring sale Thursday thru Sunday March 7-10 so if you need to stock up on gear, it would be an excellent time to do so! Tommy and the Outcast crew always have more fishing gear than you can imagine and it's priced very well.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Mike for the information.
What I have is simple and cheap.lol I bought two Tsunmai Tssd 3000L combo style light rod and reel. They were only 60 bucks a piece. I'm not sure just what there limit would be fish wise but they are a start. I am hopefully prepared for some snapper maybe? Its all new in some ways to me in finding the fish, let alone getting some luck in catching them. lol Grew up down south catching, reds, snook, trout, some tarpon but never did a lot of deep sea fishing. I only fish a few wrecks in my life down south so very inexperienced there. spent a few time out the year before looking for bottom structure with very little to no luck but burnt more fuel looking. any help is better than none. lol Thanks


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

snookman said:


> Thanks Mike for the information.
> What I have is simple and cheap.lol I bought two Tsunmai Tssd 3000L combo style light rod and reel. They were only 60 bucks a piece. I'm not sure just what there limit would be fish wise but they are a start. I am hopefully prepared for some snapper maybe? Its all new in some ways to me in finding the fish, let alone getting some luck in catching them. lol Grew up down south catching, reds, snook, trout, some tarpon but never did a lot of deep sea fishing. I only fish a few wrecks in my life down south so very inexperienced there. spent a few time out the year before looking for bottom structure with very little to no luck but burnt more fuel looking. any help is better than none. lol Thanks


Make sure you re-read my last post...sale is actually March 7-10, my apologies for the typo earlier. But the reels you listed should be just fine for some light snapper fishing like you would encounter nearshore and in the bay. Just make sure your line is in good shape and you have some good leader material and it should do just fine for moderate sized snapper. If you want ease of use, you might want to check out some of the Penn Spinfisher spinning combos that Outcast will likely have again this year. I would pick up a couple of them as they make good all around rod/reel combos for things such as catching kings, cobia, snapper, sheepshead, redfish, etc.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

To start with just use a Carolina Rig just the same as you have been inshore but with heavier line and weight to match the depth and current. This is a good way to start...


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, going to try some things and go from there. cant wit to get her out on the water. didnt go out all last year. time to blow the dust off the boat lol


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

snookman said:


> Yeah, going to try some things and go from there. cant wit to get her out on the water. didnt go out all last year. time to blow the dust off the boat lol


Snookman,

What kind of boat will you be fishing off of?


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike W said:


> Snookman,
> 
> What kind of boat will you be fishing off of?


76 20ft cc Mako. single motor so I don't push it on distance for safety reasons but she runs great. I went out with a friend about 4 years ago to the Russian Freighter in his 20 ft boat( He sold his and doesn't go out anymore) but I haven't been that far out to date. I don't even remember where that is.lol. I have ran around looking a couple of years back looking for bottom structure with little to no luck. burnt more gas than anything. I understand that is part of the learning curve and with time will come experience but as we all know in this economy isn't much help but it sat for a year with no water time so I am going to get on the water as much as I can this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

snookman said:


> 76 20ft cc Mako. single motor so I don't push it on distance for safety reasons but she runs great. I went out with a friend about 4 years ago to the Russian Freighter in his 20 ft boat( He sold his and doesn't go out anymore) but I haven't been that far out to date. I don't even remember where that is.lol. I have ran around looking a couple of years back looking for bottom structure with little to no luck. burnt more gas than anything. I understand that is part of the learning curve and with time will come experience but as we all know in this economy isn't much help but it sat for a year with no water time so I am going to get on the water as much as I can this year.:thumbsup:


Download the public gps coordinaes for Escambia and Santa Rosa counties and that will definitely get you started. Also look in the Reefs and Wrecks section on this forum for some already compiled gps numbers lists. Your boat is capable of going out that far, provided she's in good running condition, you have plenty of fuel, and have a good radio system (just in case). Shoot, my cousin and I plan out our days for when the wind is just right and go out to the areas around the Russian Freighter and army tanks in our 18' Key West with a 115 Yamaha 4 stroke on it with no problems. Sounds like you've got a good setup though. What kind of fish finder unit are you running?


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike W said:


> Download the public gps coordinates for Escambia and Santa Rosa counties and that will definitely get you started. Also look in the Reefs and Wrecks section on this forum for some already compiled gps numbers lists. Your boat is capable of going out that far, provided she's in good running condition, you have plenty of fuel, and have a good radio system (just in case). Shoot, my cousin and I plan out our days for when the wind is just right and go out to the areas around the Russian Freighter and army tanks in our 18' Key West with a 115 Yamaha 4 stroke on it with no problems. Sounds like you've got a good setup though. What kind of fish finder unit are you running?


Mine has a 92 150hp Evinrude. I have downloaded some of those coordinates. I have nothing special just a Hummingbird 718 with the gps antenna. I found out they can be off by a few feet in depth but are suppose to be one when it comes to gps. I heard about the tanks but didn't have a clue to where they were? Being new to really being out there will be a slow learning. don't need to put my family in a bad spot out there. I dont really know a lot of fishing people so I don't do any buddy system. its hard working around our schedules just to get a day out on the water so days are limited. Thanks for the information. its helps.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

snookman said:


> Mine has a 92 150hp Evinrude. I have downloaded some of those coordinates. I have nothing special just a Hummingbird 718 with the gps antenna. I found out they can be off by a few feet in depth but are suppose to be one when it comes to gps. I heard about the tanks but didn't have a clue to where they were? Being new to really being out there will be a slow learning. don't need to put my family in a bad spot out there. I dont really know a lot of fishing people so I don't do any buddy system. its hard working around our schedules just to get a day out on the water so days are limited. Thanks for the information. its helps.


Study this link:

http://myescambia.com/community/artificial-reefs

The "Public Artificial Reef List" is a PDF of all the public reefs with coordinates and info on each piece of structure. Also look at the maps to give you an idea of where everything lies out in the Gulf. Pick you a handful of coordinates and say you're going to target those on a particular day, fish them, and learn what is on each reef. Just pick your dates and watch the weather and wind speed/direction. Also use sites like BuoyWeather, NOAA, Wind Finder, Florida Offshore Reef Cast, Storm Surf, etc. to get predictions on wave height, direction, period, etc. You can definitely see structure/fish better than my cousin and I can on our Key West right now...we only have a little Humminbird 180 and use a handheld Garmin GPSMap 76 CSX to get us on the spots. That's getting us by until we save up for the Humminbird Side Image/GPS combo we want. Hope that helps.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike W said:


> Study this link:
> 
> http://myescambia.com/community/artificial-reefs
> 
> The "Public Artificial Reef List" is a PDF of all the public reefs with coordinates and info on each piece of structure. Also look at the maps to give you an idea of where everything lies out in the Gulf. Pick you a handful of coordinates and say you're going to target those on a particular day, fish them, and learn what is on each reef. Just pick your dates and watch the weather and wind speed/direction. Also use sites like BuoyWeather, NOAA, Wind Finder, Florida Offshore Reef Cast, Storm Surf, etc. to get predictions on wave height, direction, period, etc. You can definitely see structure/fish better than my cousin and I can on our Key West right now...we only have a little Humminbird 180 and use a handheld Garmin GPSMap 76 CSX to get us on the spots. That's getting us by until we save up for the Humminbird Side Image/GPS combo we want. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the information. If the Hummingbird that was given to me didn't have such a bad sun spot on the screen, I would give it to you but its not worth buying the sonar piece or gps antenna for.They wouldn't give me a clear price for a new lcd so it sets around here. I may look into eBay for a broken one I could maybe swap lcd screen if possible. 

I never leave mine on my boat and if I did, I would invest in a cover for it. real nice guy gave it to me here. Thanks again Mike


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*rigging for saltwater*



Ocean Master said:


> To start with just use a Carolina Rig just the same as you have been inshore but with heavier line and weight to match the depth and current. This is a good way to start...


Ocean Master gave good advice, specially if using live bait. Dead bait ; use a chicken rig weight on bottom- 2 or 3 hooks coming off above. allows the fish 2 or 3 times to get hooked also allows fishing at slightly different depths.

some basics:

If you don't know how to read the sonar- go somewhere you know there is structure and observe. If you go around the buoy in the pass, you should be able to the chain going down;
normally smaller fish are on the bottom, larger fish above. so if you are catching pin or bait fish, come up in the water.
Trigger are normally 2-3 feet off the bottom.
If you don't catch a fish within 1/2 hour move unless you are reading a book or taking a break. 
Chumming works but will bring sharks

Offer to take someone experienced with you, They know how to fish.

Make sure you have SEATOW or BoatUS for towing insurance. Very important especially with one engine. There are a lot of simple used Penn reels/rod for sale that will handle most of what you will catch for around $50. rod and pole. Have fun :thumbup:


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

submariner said:


> Ocean Master gave good advice, specially if using live bait. Dead bait ; use a chicken rig weight on bottom- 2 or 3 hooks coming off above. allows the fish 2 or 3 times to get hooked also allows fishing at slightly different depths.
> 
> some basics:
> 
> ...


Thats some great information. as for insurance. Its out of my range. most are expensive and for a 36 year old boat, the rates don't fit the cost of the boat. looking to invest in a kicker motor next year at the earliest. even though we have been with Progressive 10 plus years, the rates are still high. going to check again though.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Best advice I can give you is take extra gas. I once had the same boat a 76 Mako, heck could have been the exact one, but mine had a 115 at the time. The 40 gallon tank with the two stroke does not allow for much range. We fished it regularly 20 miles offshore and had it in some nasty stuff more than once. Those boats are built solid, just make sure your rear hatch(in the motor well) is well sealed.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Comfortably Numb said:


> Best advice I can give you is take extra gas. I once had the same boat a 76 Mako, heck could have been the exact one, but mine had a 115 at the time. The 40 gallon tank with the two stroke does not allow for much range. We fished it regularly 20 miles offshore and had it in some nasty stuff more than once. Those boats are built solid, just make sure your rear hatch(in the motor well) is well sealed.


They are some well built boats. mine was bought from person in Gulf Breeze. I believe the boat came from Michigan or that is where he got it.

That back lid you speak of is a pain in the butt. I have mine with a bungee cord that keeps it from bouncing off and loosing it. I am working on moving the batteries up to the console this coming year to take some of the weight off the rear end. I just did the bottom paint and running through all my wiring as well. just checking my boat over before I even think of going out. Didnt get out at all last year so I have to run through everything first.

I have thought about taking maybe two extra five gallon containers with me. I watch the gas gauge a lot since I am still learning the limits of the range with the tank. I believe its a 44 gallon tank. What makes my decision is the limit of my budget that determines how much gas I can afford and how far I can go.lol very limited.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*condition of the craft you are entrusting your life with!*

Snookman
For goodness sakes I read your posts and shudder that you have only 40 gallons of fuel -a 1976 Mako boat (hull is 37 years old!) that all of us know has problems when you de-accelerate real fast which usually puts water into the hull and if you don't watch the level the "scuppers" will be flooded! I ran a 23 foot that the owner had put a 200 HP four stroke on a bracket last year and the thing was basically sinking when we left the dock! Scuppers were taking on water from the boat launch! Mako has made some great hulls in the past but they are no different than most boat builders as they have made good boats IF you understand the flaws that come with the boat build! Please be careful in what you attempt as safety should be your first consideration!:no::no::no::no:


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

capt mike said:


> Snookman
> For goodness sakes I read your posts and shudder that you have only 40 gallons of fuel -a 1976 Mako boat (hull is 37 years old!) that all of us know has problems when you de-accelerate real fast which usually puts water into the hull and if you don't watch the level the "scuppers" will be flooded! I ran a 23 foot that the owner had put a 200 HP four stroke on a bracket last year and the thing was basically sinking when we left the dock! Scuppers were taking on water from the boat launch! Mako has made some great hulls in the past but they are no different than most boat builders as they have made good boats IF you understand the flaws that come with the boat build! Please be careful in what you attempt as safety should be your first consideration!:no::no::no::no:


Im not sure what your trying to say about it but I have never had any issues with mine flooding the haul. I have a 1992 150 2 stroke that it sits low but never had any water in the haul its self. I am going to move both batteries to the console for weight reasons. I never understood why they would put out all that weight back there? inside the has always stayed pretty dry. you are correct that stopping quick can be an issue but I don't ever stop quickly. boat is rated for 200 hp but I feel that is too much weight. my tank is under my console. are you speaking of safety because I want to move my batteries up there?


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

snookman said:


> Im not sure what your trying to say about it but I have never had any issues with mine flooding the haul. I have a 1992 150 2 stroke that it sits low but never had any water in the haul its self. I am going to move both batteries to the console for weight reasons. I never understood why they would put out all that weight back there? inside the has always stayed pretty dry. you are correct that stopping quick can be an issue but I don't ever stop quickly. boat is rated for 200 hp but I feel that is too much weight. my tank is under my console. are you speaking of safety because I want to move my batteries up there?


I moved the batteries on mine first thing. I submarined my mako a few times when I got caught out in some heavy weather. Like 100 gallons or more of green water coming into the boat. This was a very bad afternoon storm and the VHF was constant with distress calls and a boat or two capsized. Waves 6' or so and only a few seconds apart. The wide notch on the back let the water flow straight out the back. As long as the deck is sealed, the rear hatch is sealed up tight, and the scuppers are open, you are not going to sink it from water coming over the rails/ stern as long as you are making forward progress. Get a good automatic bilge pump(i had two) and wire a high water alarm(light and buzzer) and fish!


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Comfortably Numb said:


> I moved the batteries on mine first thing. I submarined my mako a few times when I got caught out in some heavy weather. Like 100 gallons or more of green water coming into the boat. This was a very bad afternoon storm and the VHF was constant with distress calls and a boat or two capsized. Waves 6' or so and only a few seconds apart. The wide notch on the back let the water flow straight out the back. As long as the deck is sealed, the rear hatch is sealed up tight, and the scuppers are open, you are not going to sink it from water coming over the rails/ stern as long as you are making forward progress. Get a good automatic bilge pump(i had two) and wire a high water alarm(light and buzzer) and fish!


I have done very well with mine. If it looks rough, I wont push it. I just never understood why they would put all that weight back there in the first place? I'm sure the older motors weight wise was heavier back then compared to now. my 150 is a little on the heavy side but your talking the motor weights 350 lbs. it sits low to me and that why I want to move the two batteries up to the console to balance things out better. the boat planes out very quickly so any water would run out very quick. I have a good bilge pump that isn't auto but I am going to install another one as well for back up. like I said, mine stays pretty dry down there. I always keep an eye on mine throughout the day. its become a habit for me to pull the lid and check it. dont know why, its just something I have always done. I bought paint to paint the inside walls and deck. that damn carnary yellow is hot as hell out in the sun.lol terrible color choice .lol


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

snookman said:


> Thats some great information. as for insurance. Its out of my range. most are expensive and for a 36 year old boat, the rates don't fit the cost of the boat. looking to invest in a kicker motor next year at the earliest. even though we have been with Progressive 10 plus years, the rates are still high. going to check again though.


I was talking about towing insurance cost should be around 200 year or less. the cost to tow a boat in is $500 plus- sometimes 2-3 K Need to think about it. Run out of gas or engine breaks down, little grounding, nice to have.

I am sure you know but I will restate it. Assume 1-1.5 mile per gallon in 2 stroke and try to leave a 5 gallon or more reserve. Be careful and safe

also forgot if you take friends or people from the forum out fishing, make sure they know all expense are shared- Gas, oil, bait, ice and that all fish are shared. Best to get this straight before you start,


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

submariner said:


> I was talking about towing insurance cost should be around 200 year or less. the cost to tow a boat in is $500 plus- sometimes 2-3 K Need to think about it. Run out of gas or engine breaks down, little grounding, nice to have.
> 
> I am sure you know but I will restate it. Assume 1-1.5 mile per gallon in 2 stroke and try to leave a 5 gallon or more reserve. Be careful and safe
> 
> also forgot if you take friends or people from the forum out fishing, make sure they know all expense are shared- Gas, oil, bait, ice and that all fish are shared. Best to get this straight before you start,


I am very careful with fuel and probably leave too much to spare but I never push that envelope. Once everything is up to where I need it to be, then I will be doing some fishing. I saw the gold card deal from sea tow. has anyone used it?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used BoatUS unlimited ( should be the same as Sea Tow) several times over the years and found it to be a good investment. I think the gold card includes road service- Maybe someone that has one can speak up.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

submariner said:


> I have used BoatUS unlimited ( should be the same as Sea Tow) several times over the years and found it to be a good investment. I think the gold card includes road service- Maybe someone that has one can speak up.


Definitely going to compare both. I went for a quote through my insurance thinking I would have everything covered but isn't worth the cost. Didn't get out one day last year. going to get some time in this year but very limited due to cost and budget. Thanks for the information.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

If you have any questions about a Sea Tow Membership please give me a call.

Capt John Ward
Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

don't forget if you have AAA you get a decent discount on sea tow


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Once I have everything together, I will start looking around. Just been busy with my side jobs and working on my boat. I did my bottom pain and will be painting the floor inside so that I don't have to deal with the heat. going to do it in white. its that canary yellow and it was a bad choice color for the floors.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Snook go to youtube and type in how to rig a chicken rig and how to rig a carolina rig you will find lots of great easy to follow instructions.

Then go to this link 
http://www.marksosin.com/tandt.html

That is Mark Sosins very easy to follow guide for lots of different rigs and knots. He is the man easy to follow for basic concepts 

Here is a link to Gulf South outdoor video links as well they have a lot of video fishing the northern gulf so you can use the same tactics you will see there. Some folks on here don't like the show but it is still good footage for you to learn from.

http://gulfsouthoutdoors.com/category/video/shows/

Anything you used fishing for Tarpon especially live bait drift fishing will work well for snapper and kings in any area with bottom structure.

Good Luck


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

ashcreek said:


> Snook go to youtube and type in how to rig a chicken rig and how to rig a carolina rig you will find lots of great easy to follow instructions.
> 
> Then go to this link
> http://www.marksosin.com/tandt.html
> ...


Thank you very much. anything helps and I am trying to bring my daughter into fishing. we haven't been out hardly at all this year and none last year so its kinda hard to draw her interest in it if we aren't fishing.lol

Trying to get some time out this year.


----------

